# New Military Watch



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, recently received this little (HUGE) baby from fleabay for the bargain price of Â£40. I think that these watches are an absolute steal.

23 Jeweled Automatic movement WR to 200m and in a cool Panny style.

I also bought a new blue strap to go on it (Lizard) which I think is great.

I thought that it would be to big for my 6.5" wrist, but I was shocked that it actually looks good

Apologies for the poor photos, but they were the best I could do!









Let me know what you think!



















Regards

Mark


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Hi, recently received this little (HUGE) baby from fleabay for the bargain price of Â£40. I think that these watches are an absolute steal.
> 
> 23 Jeweled Automatic movement WR to 200m and in a cool Panny style.
> 
> ...


Mark,

Looks great. Don't follow 'military' so don't know what it is. Tell us more.

Graham


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Sparky,

I have two of these and they are certainly good value - but don't bank on that water resistance! There is really no military connection at all either - it is just a model name on the dial.

They are amongst the cheapest automatic Panny homages I think. They are Hong Kong supplied, branded Chronomat/Chronotac and claim Miyota movements (though I think they are Chinese movements in fact.) As a BTW, there are not many sub-second automatics around.

If you don't mind homage watches, these are hard to beat. I have had these a few months and they have been reliable. As I have mentioned before, the 'leather' straps they come on are nasty vinyl, so budget for a strap change!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

That GMT looks awesome, quoll...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Was it issued under MilSpec under a NATO number?


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

You could have got a real bargain, mind...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...item=8944660343


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> You could have got a real bargain, mind...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewIt...item=8944660343


Yup - and you can dive to 1000 metres in it!


----------

